
How we f***ed up our product development process and what we did to fix it - matid
https://pilot.co/blog/building-a-product-team/
======
matid
Curious how different teams on HN settled on their product development
process.

For us it was a painful journey—we weren’t able to get much done at first,
everything was always ‘almost ready’. We ended up having to part ways with a
PM who could’ve been great but wasn’t experienced enough to put the right
processes in place.

Things pickup up as soon as we stripped our process down to bare minimum,
measured our productivity and worked on improving it every week.

~~~
k__
> Doing a MVP

> having a PM

made me chuckle.

